
Recruiters check you up on social networks. What should you do? - adelinapeltea
http://blog.splinter.me/recruiters-check-you-up-on-social-networks-what-should-you-do/#.UWLT-o7uup4.hackernews
======
JeremyMorgan
I'm not a recruiter, but I do hiring for my team. I often check social media
profiles for red flags because I want to find something before my bosses do.

I don't do any judgement on looks or appearance but if you're hitting a bong
or shotgunning a beer on your publicly available page, I have to assume that
someone else in my company can find it and ask me why I didn't notice this,
and also it makes me question your judgement in the first place.

It isn't as much about what people do in their free time. If you're an adult
who is serious about building a career, you're going to make sure stuff like
this isn't publicly available. I know I'm not alone and I think most companies
are doing this now as well.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Also as a side note, recently I checked up on a candidate that was really good
on paper. I checked their social media sites and found that this person
changed jobs about 6 months ago, and they were actively discussing sabotage
against their former employer.

I was grateful to be able to get that kind of heads up before even calling the
candidate for a phone interview.

